# Anyone in Ft. Lauderdale???



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey gang,I'm going to be visiting my grandmother once again this Christmas season as I do every year (from December 21st to January 2nd) and wanted to know if anyone lives in the area. I'd love to hear from anyone who is!Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Last call for any IBS'ers in the Fort Lauderdale area!I will be out there on vacation from the 21st to the 2nd of January. Would love to hear from any one who will also be there...and might be interested in talking or getting together.Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------

